# 1 weeks holiday from the outback , where to go??



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

im in narrabri nsw , im thinking f going to byron bay to go surfing /relax,go to nimbin , but due to the brilliant transport system it would take 24 hours to get there , any sussestions on where else or even some transport options .please , cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yep, from somewhere like there, it could take you awhile getting over to the coast for you'll be reliant on buses doing the N-S run up the Newell Highway and there'll not really be too much in way of E-W services between Dubbo going towards Sydney or from further north into Brisbane.

Have you checked with any of the local transport companies as they may have trucks heading over to the coast via Moree or Tamworth that you could hitch a ride with.
Alternately if you have a drivers licence, check around and see if you can find someone with a second vehicle, even an older one that they'll hire out to you, it still being quite a drive but some nice old pubs about to break the driving.
Welcome to Gday Pubs | G'day Pubs - Enjoy our Great Australian Pubs
Quickest route to the coast will probably be over to Tamworth and then down the Hunter Valley and Port Stephens is not too bad a spot but if you're after the Nimbin and BB vibe, from Tamworth, head up to Armidale and then down the Waterfall Way to Coffs Harbour or across to Grafton might be a bit quicker.
Keep up with the coastal weather reports for about this time of year the NSW north coast can have some heavy rains and some roads can get cut with flooding.


----------

